# How to carry trail work tools?



## wakejunky (Feb 20, 2007)

My group will occasionally head out and do trail work but, carrying the tools is the real pita. If you get a small collapsible mattock, it'll fit in your pack but, then on the trail it's not worth much. Then if you upgrade to a larger mattock, it's a pain to carry. Between either collapsing and storing it or keeping it assembled and packing it, there doesn't seem to be a really good way to carry them. Not to mention, if you do disassemble, it's not long before you need to break it out again.

Last week I picked this guy up. It disassembles to a small pack that I attached to my pack's helmet loops. I chose this because it did collapse pretty small and assembled it's almost 3 feet long. Worked great by the way. The problem was once I put it away, I didn't want to take it back out for small projects like creating a small access drain for puddles. And carrying it assembled is not an option, too big, and too many sharp edges to be cramming into the camelbak.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MD27HVE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dwee (Jun 7, 2014)

I usually stuff one shovel between my backpack straps and lumbar area, strap a bucket to pack and use my hands to carry a mccleod. Then I find a good hiding spot and take a picture of it so i don't forget. And if my tools are already stashed, I carry one with me so i don't fall on the muddy trails. Bombproof


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd grab a used tag-along bike for $40, and load it up with tools. something like a Bob trailer, but nowhere near expensive. Use it, and when you don't need it any more, sell it as a tag along.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The sweet setup is the Bob Trailer!!


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

These are outside my price range but I've wanted them for a long time.

About


----------



## woodrock (Jan 8, 2017)

jonesjus said:


> These are outside my price range but I've wanted them for a long time.


Mine too.
All I carry, if I know there are blowdowns, is this $6 folding hand saw from Harbor Freight.








But it only works on stuff less than six inches (at least without a ton more effort than I want to expend just to keep a trail clear).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wondered how good that HF saw was. Some of their tools are OK, some fall apart after the first time I used them. This folding saw is OK for repeated trail use and bikepacking?


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

My new Bahco Laplander folding saw just made things so much safer for all trail users this weekend. I hike up looking like a birder with binoculars out, then get to my narrow trail and have the folding saw ready in my pocket. I sawed through 8 and 11 inch downed trees this weekend with it, but it took a while. It rocks for shrubs and limbs, but bigger stuff takes 4ever. Where I'm at, stealth is key!

My friend has a BOB that he'll put a chainsaw and all the right tools in. It tracks awesome.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

MountainBored said:


> My new Bahco Laplander folding saw just made things so much safer for all trail users this weekend. I hike up looking like a birder with binoculars out, then get to my narrow trail and have the folding saw ready in my pocket. I sawed through 8 and 11 inch downed trees this weekend with it, but it took a while. It rocks for shrubs and limbs, but bigger stuff takes 4ever. Where I'm at, stealth is key!
> 
> My friend has a BOB that he'll put a chainsaw and all the right tools in. It tracks awesome.


Awesome. Was looking at those. Made by Snap-On parent company...


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the Trail Boss. Really like it. I just got the new Greenworks 80V electric chain saw. It may replace my 18" Husky for work around the home as well as trail work.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Currently using a BOB trailer to haul stuff in.


----------



## RHEL (Dec 7, 2006)

Bahco used to be Sandvik, who made great steel with those hard-to-lose blaze orange handles. Nice to hear they're still putting out quality.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bahco Saw
"General purpose folding saw with an 8-inch blade, 7 teeth per inch, for cutting both green and dry wood, plastic, or bone. "

bone? BONE??? What sorta mountain bike trails you riding on?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Dakine makes backpacks for carrying tools. For long handle tools we hike in.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

fc said:


> The sweet setup is the Bob Trailer!!


Here's a BOB trailer with a hub motor ("e-BOB"?) that I tried for a little while:









It was a bit disappointing, unless loaded to the max the rear tire didn't have enough traction and would frequently be spinning out. I have since removed the hub motor but left the battery which comes in handy as a spare if I'm pulling it behind my e-moto.


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

wakejunky said:


> Last week I picked this guy up. It disassembles to a small pack that I attached to my pack's helmet loops.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MD27HVE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 Bad ass! I'd love to score this one About but damn $$$.


----------



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

jonesjus said:


> These are outside my price range but I've wanted them for a long time.
> 
> About


:thumbsup:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

watts888 said:


> bahco saw
> "general purpose folding saw with an 8-inch blade, 7 teeth per inch, for cutting both green and dry wood, plastic, or bone. "
> 
> bone? Bone??? What sorta mountain bike trails you riding on?


zombies


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)

If only there were a trail work forum.....  

http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/tool-carrier-beta-470618.html

I just picked this sweet thing up for $20 on CL. Jury is still out, but it has promise...


----------



## woodrock (Jan 8, 2017)

watts888 said:


> Wondered how good that HF saw was. Some of their tools are OK, some fall apart after the first time I used them. This folding saw is OK for repeated trail use and bikepacking?


I have been doing a lot of off-trail riding for decades, so, I have a more complex answer for you than just "yes" or "no", but the summary is that there are varying requirements for a pruning saw for off-trail use.

One of those requirements is that the saw doesn't chew itself out of whatever pouch you put it in, which is why a folding saw is nice in that regard.

Another requirement is that it be inexpensive, simply because riding off the beaten path is a pot luck, in that you lose a ton of equipment, which falls off when you are pumping the hardest or when the rain is sleeting or the wind is howling (which is to say you'll never hear it hit the ground).

On the other hand, you find a lot of equipment that other people lost, so, that's why I said it's a pot luck. The best saw I ever found was a "Dewalt Jab Saw" that had a sheath and a straight blade but I've also found Corona sheathless saws in the wild. Alas, both fell somewhere in the mountains, where I hope a lucky new owner is using it well. That's why I say it's a pot luck out there, when it comes to carrying trail tools on a solo ride (where I only ride solo and I try to never ride the same trails twice, unless something is different about them each time).

Of course, the thing has to cut well in both directions, and clear the chips, which seems to require differently sized teeth, some large and some smaller with those teeth bent from side to side (but which makes hand sharpening impossible).

And, it's nice when the blade itself is curved, so that it sits nicely on round stuff (which is what we're always sawing).

The length of the blade, for travel use, has to be more than about 8 inches, simply because you get tired far quicker (for some reason) with the shorter saws than with the longer ones. Dunno why (maybe some ergonometric engineer can explain that one to me).

Having lost a LOT of gear on the trail, another nicety is when the say has a clip mechanism (which the HF saw does not have) to easily clip onto a pack or belt. I tried using my trusty climbing gear carabiners but even small ones are too large for this HF saw.

In addition, it's nice to be able to whip out the saw when you need it, and then to pack it up quickly when you're done. For that, this saw isn't the best, but it's usable. It takes two hands to pack it up and open it, and it's not a smooth soothing ratcheting mechanism to open and close, but it's functional.

Probably the worst part about this saw is that the bolt in the middle keeps falling out unless you actually use Locktite on the threads. I can't count the number of times I had to get down on my hands and knees to find the darn thing. It's a headless bolt with a black plastic cap that just keeps falling off unless you basically glue it on with Locktite.

Normally I would recommend a more expensive folding pruning saw, such as the Pro Razor brand that OSH sells or the Fiskars & Felco & Jameson & Silky brands that HD sells, or even the Corona brand that Ace stores seem to stock, but since you end up losing most of them, it does you no good to bring an expensive saw to your pot lock outing on the trails.

Hence that's why I use the HF thing.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Losing saws? Carabiner with a loop to secure it to. Then clip on the camelbak, and fit it in one of the outside pockets. Works well. I use the Silky gomboy, 7 T /inch, 11.5 " blade.


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

watts888 said:


> I'd grab a used tag-along bike for $40, and load it up with tools. something like a Bob trailer, but nowhere near expensive. Use it, and when you don't need it any more, sell it as a tag along.


That's a great idea.

I've strapped a garden hoe to the top tube of my cx bike for minor local trail work, with the hoe end sticking out the back a couple feet. I use a luggage shoulder strap to carry hedge clippers for brushing (and I gotta plug these, which have been pretty awesome with extending handles, great cutting ability and a limb notch that's as good as loppers for branches up to almost a inch thick)...

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Corona-10-in-Forged-Steel-Standard-Hedge-Shears/3043155


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Some good suggestions, all depends on your intent when heading out, are you going out for a ride and will do an occasional stop to do some clearing/cleaning or are you going out specifically to clear trail? I used to use my rigid when I was going specifically to do trail work and just strapped all tools the the frame, ended up about 60lbs, but it got it done and could still ride some quite technical with it.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

With the pick-axe so close, I'd be afraid to ride that on technical trails. The concept of crashing would eliminate all desire to head out.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Although expensive, the Trail Boss is the ticket if you're riding in. Also the guy who makes them, Bill Hasenjaeger, is an active trail advocate, trail maintainer, mtber and general good guy. Re folding saws, Silky saws are worth every penny. Every cheap hand saw I've ever owned has either broken quickly, sucked at cutting in very short order, or both. Silky saws cut so well that I really reconsider the need for a chainsaw on some projects.

If not using a trailboss and long handled tools (or chainsaw) are needed, I just walk in. With the exception of the bob trailer, every option to carry serious tools on a bike seems to me like a dangerous compromise.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

watts888 said:


> I'd grab a used tag-along bike for $40, and load it up with tools. something like a Bob trailer, but nowhere near expensive. Use it, and when you don't need it any more, sell it as a tag along.


I have a tag along they my kids have outgrown hanging in the garage just waiting to be converted into a tool hauler.

I've not seen any pictures of anyone else's conversion, but I've got some ideas of how to do it.

Rear rack for hauling the chainsaw/fuel. The seatpost and handlebars are both removable with quick release on the tag along, so I was thinking of replacing those with a T shaped bar to mount long tools to. Just a matter of finding the right diameter pipe and fittings to make that happen.

The problem with a tag along is that they flop side to side, with a much higher center of gravity than a BOB trailer. I guess no worse than having a 50 lb kid on the back.

I'd probably prefer a BOB setup, but around here, even clapped out ancient used BOB trailers with mounts that only fit 26" wheels with quick release fetch $150 or more on craigslist.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

i use a silky big boy in lieu of a chainsaw. Mattocks, rakes, mcleods etc we leave at the trail


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's sort of a holster I made for my e-moto to primarily carry a Rogue Hoe; it will work with other tools depending on the handle configuration/length:

































That's made from 2" ABS DWV pipe; there's a (not obvious) notch cut in the lower front that keeps the hoe from rotating and helps keep it in place. When I get to where I'm going and expect to be using the tool frequently I dispense with the bungee and sheath and just slide it out/in as required.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Moe Ped said:


> Here's sort of a holster I made for my e-moto to primarily carry a Rogue Hoe; it will work with other tools depending on the handle configuration/length:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aloha moe, that's good stuff. Great idea!!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

watts888 said:


> I'd grab a used tag-along bike for $40, and load it up with tools. something like a Bob trailer, but nowhere near expensive. Use it, and when you don't need it any more, sell it as a tag along.


I was just thinking about that for a utility type trailer. Any pics?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

This works great for blow down trees, the axe can rescue a pinched guide bar if need be, or just chop through the green ones. Loop bar and voile straps, beer box to protect the bar.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

That long tool sheeth is pretty sweet. And might be the answer that I was looking for.

I too am a fan of pruning saws and I often lose them. Harbor freight works great when new, but dulls quickly and then the plastic breaks. I sometime wonder if the higher dollar pruning saws use better steel that stays sharper longer or if i'm sawing roots in the gravel I should just accept frequent replacement of my saws and go the cheaper route. Jury's out. But I just got a new Corona and new saws are the BEST!
Best bang for your lopper buck:
PowerGear2® Lopper (18")


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> It was a bit disappointing, unless loaded to the max the rear tire didn't have enough traction


That's really good to know! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SurlyNate (Mar 16, 2006)

Just picked up a Big Fat Dummy recently....way better than a BOB. Made a rack out of spare lumber. Power tool (chainsaw or brusher) on top, 6-7 stick tools on the sides. Large pannier on non driveside to carry miscellaneous stuff - chaps, beer, snacks, spare clothes. Way more stable on descents, way easier when the grade gets to the point where you need to push. 

On the subject of non motorized saws - I recently picked up a Katanaboy 650....not cheap, but it'll cut out 14-18" trees in under 5 minutes. Easily replaces a chainsaw for smaller stuff if there's less than a dozen. Typically carry a smaller one for everyday rides.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

This isn't the best photo i have but gives you an idea. BOB load is Stihl KM131 converted to handlebar setup, TrailBoss Rake, TrailBoss Rogue, two lopers, two handsaws (one is 21"), gallon of fuel, hardhat, work pants, extra work shirt and gloves. I built in specific brackets to hold everything in place so nothing is bouncing around. :thumbsup:


----------



## WaltDirtMerchant (Apr 1, 2011)

The bob trailer looks to be the most practical for hauling a bunch of tools to a site.


----------



## WaltDirtMerchant (Apr 1, 2011)

I also have a couple of Trail Boss pack-able tools that are great to stick in a pack if you need to ride far into your trail site.


----------

